# dried mealworms v. live



## miss bunny18 (May 5, 2014)

Does it matter whether I get dried or live mealworms for my hedgie?


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I prefer live as the dried ones can cause digestive problems.
You can store live mealworms in your fridge where they will hibernate. Once you bring them out and they get warm, they will start wiggling around again.


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

What about canned mealworms, to add on to the question?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Canned meal worms are fine to feed but go bad quickly once the can is opened.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

I always go with live. Dried ones can cause health problems, while the canned ones went stale before they could finish them. Actually, they didn't even give the canned ones a sniff. My picky hog, who tries nothing, goes crazy for live mealworms.


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

Penny wont touch live meal worms. She loves freeze dried ones. 

Maybe I'll try live ones again but freeze them? She likes frozen crickets, but again won't touch them if they are alive.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You can freeze the canned ones to make them last longer. Just open the can, and spread them out on a metal baking tray & put in the oven. Once they're frozen, you can store in a plastic baggy. I've never actually tried freezing live mealworms, but I'm sure it'd be along the same lines. With crickets I kept them in the bag I got them from or if I gut-loaded them with veggies in a Cricket Keeper, I stuck that in the freezer, then the next day I'd put them all in a plastic container for storage. I would gut-load mealworms first too, then just stick the container in the freezer. Seems like it'd work decently enough!


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

I will try it out. Feeding the freeze dried make me nervous so I would love if she liked frozen mealies.


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

Decided to google it and have been reading some mixed reviews. Maybe I'll just stick with freeze dried for now.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Pssst Lilysmommy, I think you mean put them in the freezer, not the oven...LOL. 

Freeze dried ones are not nearly as good to feed as live or canned ones.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

PFFFT, I didn't even catch that! :lol: I did mean freezer!! Though now that I think of it, LizardGirl did mention she roasts mealworms in the oven. I've never gotten an answer as to how she actually does so though.


----------

